# Smoking a boneless turkey breast for first time!!!



## eritter452 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey all! I was just hoping for some tips on smoking a boneless turkey breast to make it  amazingly juicy! Its a 3 pound Honeysuckle i got from a local store and I'll be smoking on a MES so jist need suggestion on rub, brining and cooking temp! Need it to be done by 5C. Any advice or tips is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## flyinlizard (Jun 4, 2014)

Do a search here for Pop's Brine, it works real good.  I like to use cherry wood for smoke , as for rub well there are many options i.e.  salt pepper onion garlic  or Jeff's Rub is also very good.  Cook to an I.T. of 165 and enjoy,  maybe some bacon strips on top for moisture.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2014)

Those breast usually have been "enhanced". Look on the back of the wrapper and see if in the ingredients there is a section that says "solution". If so you really don't need to do anything except put your favorite rub on there. I've found that brining enhanced birds isnt always the best as you can get off flavors. We use a simple rub, salt, pepper, garlic, onion, paprika or chipotle powder. As far as cooking times that depends on how hot your running your smoker. I run my smoker @ 325°-350° for poultry. A 3 pound breast smoking at those temps will take around 2 1/2 hours +/- to reach an internal temp of 165°.


----------



## padronman (Jun 4, 2014)

Probably no reason to brine.  Use whatever spices you want.  It's all a matter of taste.  As for wood I use Apple or Cherry mixed with some red oak for a great flavor. 

Smoke to IT of 165 and enjoy.


----------



## sconch100 (Jul 4, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had a good rub for some boneless turkey breast. It is my first time smoking a turkey breast and would appreciate any advice i can get.


----------



## talan64 (Jul 4, 2014)

If it's enhanced, it probably doesn't "need" to be brined.  If you do brine it, make sure you let it sit in it for long enough to "mix" your brine with whatever was injected into it.  Plus injecting your brine would help too.

I have brined and smoked turkey 3 times (counting what's in the smoker now), and each time I've used Jeff's recipe from last Novembers newsletter, and they have come out great. The first I did a whole turkey, and the last 2 times I've just bought the breast half turkeys. One of my local grocery stores have the turkey breasts-bone in, for $1.78, so it's a pretty good deal, and definitely tasty turkey.

Here's the link to the Nov 13, 2013 newsletter with instructions on brining and smoking your turkey:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/november-14-2013-smoked-turkey-breast-for-thanksgiving


----------



## sconch100 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link it was very helpful. I will see how it turns out tomorrow when i can let the smoke roll.


----------

